# Wanted long term rental costa calida/blanca couple & small dog march 2013



## Aliandk (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope I have posted in the right section, new to this 

Hello everyone, 

We are a couple from the uk , husband retired and I am a bit younger. We have a small very well behaved dog and wanting to relocate to spain mid march 2013 for initially 6 months, renewable if suitable. 

We are looking at Los alcazares area, Los najeros, along that coastline, inland back from those areas,, ciudad quesada.......any other areas nearby that are suitable. We would like 2+ bedrooms, air con a must, no apartments please........close by to shops etc as initially we won't have a car. Prefer a quieter area. Sorry if it seems I am asking too much but I don't want to waste people's time. 

Anyway, if you know of anyone that has a place available from march next year, drop me a line please with a link or photos of the property. 
Many thanks, aliandk


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Aliandk said:


> Hope I have posted in the right section, new to this
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...



Hi there fellow Northerner,

We rent in the area and made friends with some wonderful property agents from Cumbria. They found us our first home. We live in Torre Pacheco, 10 mins from Los Alcazares, Los Narejos. Check out our friends web site, they may be able to find you something suitable. Long Term Property Rentals Lets Murcia Costa Calida Costa Blanca Spain
They are honest as the day is long, cover only this area and don't charge crazy prices! Good luck and ask away if you need any info.


----------

